# No Ethanol gas station in Ft Walton



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is still a gas station in Ft Walton off Eglin Pkwy about a half mile up Rracetrack Rd on the left that doesn't have ethanol in their gas still. Pass the word on.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

It's the PARADE station. Thanks George, we hauled the boat over there last week, it sucks having to go from Destin all the way over there, but in the long run its probably very worth it!...


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

They are some really good folks there too, been trading with them for a couple years now and I would not go anywhere else. Get my auto, home (generator, yard stuff, etc) needs from them and its always quality fuel. Use mostly Shalimar Yacht Basin to top off my boat and they have fair prices too for non-ethanol fuel. 

I expect the Parade station to have to close soon, as they have not changed out their tanks to meet the new standards, don't know what to do while they are closed but that's a different issue...


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

There is still an Ethanol free station in Crestview...Phillips Oil on highway 90 West. They have a big sign up out front stating Ethanol free.


----------



## ol mike (Sep 14, 2009)

Parade was out of fuel as of yesterday ..

Went to fill my gheenoe tank -out.



Editted to say -i've heard from a pretty reliable source that Gatlin Lumber has real gas but i think they are only open mon. -friday 7:30am -5:00ish pm..


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, let us visit this topic again guys., are there any stations in the FWB,Niceville area for ethanol free gas? I know North Light House Marina has it any others?


----------



## RPM (Mar 18, 2010)

<div style="margin-left: 40px;">shalimar yacht basin. mid grade only. 3.77 per gallon


----------



## ol mike (Sep 14, 2009)

Gatlin Lumber on Beal Pkwy. -87 and 92 octane no ethanol.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

ol mike said:


> Gatlin Lumber on Beal Pkwy. -87 and 92 octane no ethanol.


 And there prices ar GREAT!!!


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I buy at Gatlin Lumber too. Nice folks to boot.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The parade on racetrack, gatlin lumber, and the legendary marina on the island side of brooks bridge all have ethanol free gas. The price will always be best at gatlin though


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Speaking of this next month the EPA will look to approve 15% E fuel, Whatever happened to Gatz proposal to not force station to carry E fuel in FL?? Also is it cheaper to use and additive to kill the E fuel, it costs too much to drive to FWB from Destin to buy gas 2 x's a week!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Speaking of this next month the EPA will look to approve 15% E fuel, Whatever happened to Gatz proposal to not force station to carry E fuel in FL?? Also is it cheaper to use and additive to kill the E fuel, it costs too much to drive to FWB from Destin to buy gas 2 x's a week!


 You must be talking about driving to FWB from Destin with a trailer, not on the water. You think that short drive costs you too much in fuel? I drive 10 miles out of my way to Gulf Breeze because they have the cheapest Ethanol free gas, and I'm using far less gas driving my truck and trailer to go get gas then I would be to just pull up to any on water location for fuel.
On average the Pure in Gulf Breeze is $.50 cents cheaper for ethanol premium than Gatlin offers for regular ethanol free...and the Pure is about $.80 center cheaper than anything on the water. I think you can count the savings.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been using a fuel stabilizer and try to fill up whenever my boat is on the trailer at sams club. No problems so far but it's still a new engine. There's a line on mercs that lets you drain water from the engine too, but definately put a good fliter on and clean it often.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Wacky, no the fuel is for my truck. have been using the stabilizer in it but would like to go ethanol free. Can't afford the trailer or the boat that goes on it...LOL


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Wacky, no the fuel is for my truck. have been using the stabilizer in it but would like to go ethanol free. Can't afford the trailer or the boat that goes on it...LOL


 Sorry FrankwT my misunderstanding, that changes the thought process. Does going ethanol free increase your MPG, if so by how much? That might also help decide if it is cost effective. Look into SeaFoam unless you use it already, once every 3 months for your truck, everybody including myself will attest to what it has done for any engine it has been poured into.
On the flip side, I drove into Destin in the last few weeks and thought I remembered seeing prices dropping there quicker than FWB...on the ethanol fuel. Are there land based ethanol free stations in the Destin/San Destin area?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope Gatlin Lumber is the closest in FWB. I have used seafoam but he additive that stabilizes ethanol works better I think, neither add to the gas mileage like reg gas...3-4 MPG in my truck.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

If you have a military ID card, the Ft. Benning Recreation area sells eth. free fuel at a great price...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

devndeb said:


> If you have a military ID card, the Ft. Benning Recreation area sells eth. free fuel at a great price...


Really, center of Destin on the Bay off Main St I think? at the marina area, can you pull up a truck there or just for boats??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

For those of you that think you are saving money by purchasing ethanol fuel at a cheaper price by the gallon, you are very mistaken. It will I guarantee you cost way more in the long run I promise. Ethanol kills fuel lines, diaphram pumps and rubber gaskets and O rings fuel tanks in boats and will eventually catch up to you in your motor. There is no additive that prevents phase separation of ethanol fuel and alchohol completely. So like the old fram oil filter commercial used to say. You can pay me now or you can pay me later, it is up to you.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Nope Gatlin Lumber is the closest in FWB. I have used seafoam but he additive that stabilizes ethanol works better I think, neither add to the gas mileage like reg gas...3-4 MPG in my truck.


Finally, someone that's using it in a wheeled vehicle. Frank, what is your current MPG using reg gas?? Not how much better but MPG. 21-22?
Just trying to figure something out.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am not using the non ethanol. To far to go to Gatlin and not sure if they serve wheeled vehicles at Benning Rec Center. I was using additive and getting 21, stopped get 16, started again, got 16-17 so gave up and not using anything now 16-17. Small V8 Dodge 4.7 Dakota but do have the towing pkg.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Speaking of this next month the EPA will look to approve 15% E fuel, Whatever happened to Gatz proposal to not force station to carry E fuel in FL?? Also is it cheaper to use and additive to kill the E fuel, it costs too much to drive to FWB from Destin to buy gas 2 x's a week!


There was a bill in the fl house and senate and they both died in committee. I was watching them both. Maybe next year someone will try again


----------



## Lockdownx99 (May 20, 2012)

hey guys I'm new to the area. Im in crestview just south of 10. i have been looking for a station that sells ethanol free. I'm curious because I'm also new to boating and i just bought a 23' sea hunt cc. curious if the 225 merc 4 stroke on the rear needs the highest non ethanol fuel i can find or if low grade 87 non eth. would be fine? any input would be appreciated. thanks.


----------

